# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون المحكمة الدستورية رقم (3) لسنة 2006م

## محمد عادل رأفت

*قانون المحكمة الدستورية
رقم (3) لسنة 2006م* 

رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية
رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية
بعد الاطلاع على القانون الأساسي المعدل لسنة 2003 وتعديلاته، ولاسيما المادة (41) منه،
وعلى قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية رقم (2) لسنة 2001م، 
وعلى قانون السلطة القضائية رقم (1) لسنة 2002م، 
وعلى قانون رسوم المحاكم النظامية رقم (1) لسنة 2003م، 
وعلى مشروع القانون المقدم من مجلس الوزراء،
وبناءً على ما أقره المجلس التشريعي في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 27/12/2005م، 
وبعد مصادقة المجلس التشريعي على ملاحظات رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية بتاريخ 13/2/2006م، 
وباسم الشعب العربي الفلسطيني،
أصدرنا القانون التالي:



الباب الاول : تشكيل المحكمة.
الفصل الأول : أحكام عامة.الفصل الثانى: الجمعية العامة للمحكمة.الفصل الثالث: حقوق الأعضاء وواجباتهم.الباب الثانى : الإختصاصات والإجراءات .
الفصل الأول : الإختصاصات.الفصل الثانى الإجراءات.الباب الثالث: الأحكام والقرارات.الباب الرابع :الرسوم والمصروفات.الباب الخامس: الشؤون المالية والإدارية
الفصل الأول : الشؤون المالية.الفصل الثانى : الشؤون الإدارية.الباب السادس: احكام ختامية.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الباب الأول*  تشكيل المحكمة  
*الفصل الأول*  أحكام عامة  مادة (1) 
إنشاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا  
1- تنشأ بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون محكمة دستورية عليا، وهي هيئة قضائية مستقلة قائمة بذاتها في فلسطين، ويشار إلها فيما بعد بالمحكمة.
2- يكون مقر المحكمة في مدينة القدس، وللمحكمة أن تتخذ لها مقراً مؤقتاً في مدينة رام الله وفي مدينة غزة حسب مقتضى الحال.
مادة (2) 
تشكيل اللجنة  
تؤلف المحكمة من رئيس ونائب له وسبعة قضاة، وتنعقد هيئة المحكمة من رئيس وستة قضاة على الأقل، وتصدر قراراتها بالأغلبية.
مادة (3) 
رئاسة الجلسات  
يرأس جلسات المحكمة رئيسها أو نائبه في حال خلو منصبه أو غيابه أو وجود مانع لديه في جميع اختصاصاته ثم الأقدم من الأعضاء.
مادة (4) 
الشروط المطلوبة  
يشترط فيمن يعين عضواً بالمحكمة أن تتوافر فيه الشروط العامة اللازمة لتولي القضاء طبقاً لأحكام قانون السلطة القضائية، على ألا يقل عمره عن 40 عاماً ويكون من بين الفئات الآتية:
1- أعضاء المحكمة العليا الحاليون والسابقون ممن أمضوا في وظائفهم خمس سنوات متصلة على الأقل.
2- رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الحاليون ممن أمضوا في وظائفهم سبع سنوات متصلة.
3- أساتذة القانون الحاليون أو السابقون بالجامعات الفلسطينية أو الجامعات المعترف بها في فلسطين ممن أمضوا في وظيفة أستاذ خمس سنوات متصلة على الأقل، أو أستاذ أمضى عشر سنوات متصلة على الأقل.
4- المحامون الذين مارسوا مهنة المحاماة خمس عشرة سنة متصلة على الأقل.
مادة (5) 
التشكيل  
1- يتم التشكيل الأول للمحكمة بتعين رئيس المحكمة وقضاتها بقرار من رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية، بالتشاور مع مجلس القضاء الأعلى ووزير العدل.
2- يعين رئيس وقضاة المحكمة بقرار من رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية بناء على تنسيب من الجمعية العامة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا. 
مادة (6) 
حظر الجمع بين الوظائف  
لا يجوز لعضو المحكمة أن يتولى أي وظيفة أخرى، أو أن يمارس نشاطاً تجارياً أو سياسياً أو حزبياً، وإذا كان منتمياً إلى حزب، فعليه الاستقالة قبل حلف اليمين القانونية.
مادة (7) 
اليمين  
يؤدي رئيس المحكمة ونائبه وقضاتها أمام رئيس السلطة الوطنية قبل مباشرة أعمالهم بحضور كل من رئيس المجلس التشريعي ورئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى اليمين التالية:
" أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحترم الدستور والقانون وأن أحكم بالعدل ".

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الفصل الثاني*  الجمعية العامة للمحكمة  مادة (8) 
الجمعية العامة  
1- تؤلف الجمعية العامة للمحكمة من جميع أعضائها، وتختص بالإضافة إلى ما نص عليه في هذا القانون بوضع نظام داخلي يوضح كيفية النظر في المسائل المتعلقة بنظام المحكمة ومعايير الكفاءة والخبرة اللازمة في قضاتها وأمورها الداخلية وتوزيع الأعمال بين أعضائها وجميع الشؤون الخاصة بهم كما يجب استشارتهم في مشاريع القوانين المتعلقة بالمحكمة قبل إحالتها إلى المجلس التشريعي على أن تبدي رأيها بذلك خطياً خلال شهر من تاريخ تسلمها تلك المشاريع. 
2- يجوز للجمعية العامة أن تفوض رئيس المحكمة أو لجنة من أعضائها في بعض من اختصاصاتها بقرار يتخذ بالأغلبية المطلقة. 
مادة (9) 
اختصاصات الجمعية  
تتولى الجمعية العامة للمحكمة مباشرة كافة الاختصاصات المقررة لمجلس القضاء الأعلى بموجب قانون السلطة القضائية بالنسبة لأعضاء المحكمة.
مادة (10) 
اجتماع الجمعية  
1- تجتمع الجمعية العامة بدعوة من رئيس المحكمة أو بناء على طلب ثلث عدد أعضائها، ولا يكون انعقادها صحيحاً إلا بحضور أغلبية الأعضاء، ويرأس الجمعية رئيس المحكمة أو من يقوم مقامه. 
2- تصدر الجمعية العامة قراراتها بالأغلبية المطلقة لأصوات الحاضرين، وإذا تساوت الأصوات يرجح رأي الجانب الحاضر الذي منه الرئيس ما لم يكن التصويت سراً فيعتبر الاقتراح موفوضاً.
3- تثبت محاضر أعمال الجمعية العامة في سجل يوقعه رئيس المحكمة وأمين سر الجمعية العامة.
مادة (11) 
تشكيل لجنة  
1- تؤلف بقرار من الجمعية العامة بالأغلبية المطلقة لجنة وقتية برئاسة رئيس المحكمة وعضوية اثنين أو أكثر من الأعضاء تتولى اختصاصات الجمعية العامة في المسائل العاجلة أثناء العطلة القضائية في المحكمة وما تسنده إليه الجمعية العامة من أعمال أخرى.
2- يجب عرض القرارات الصادرة عن اللجنة الوقتية أثناء العطلة القضائية على الجمعية العامة في أول اجتماع لها وإلا زال ما كان لها من أثر قانوني، وإذا عرضت هذه القرارات على الجمعية العامة ولم تقرها بالأغلبية المطلقة، زال ما كان لها من أثر قانوني.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الفصل الثالث*  حقوق الأعضاء وواجباتهم  مادة (12) 
حقوق وواجبات القضاة  
تسري على أعضاء المحكمة (بما يتفق مع كيان هذه المحكمة واستقلالها) الأحكام المتعلقة برد القضاة وعدم قابليتهم للعزل وواجباتهم واستقالاتهم وإجازاتهم وإعارتهم المنصوص عليها في قانون السلطة القضائية.
مادة (13) 
الرواتب  
يتقاضى رئيس وأعضاء المحكمة الرواتب والعلاوات والبدلات المحددة لرئيس وأعضاء المحكمة العليا وفقاً لأحكام قانون السلطة القضائية.
مادة (14) 
انتهاء الخدمة  
1- تنتهي خدمة العضو حكماً إذا أكمل السبعين من عمره.
2- يسوى الراتب التقاعدي أو مكافأة العضو وفقاً لأحكام قانون التقاعد العام.
مادة (15) 
الرد أو المخاصمة أو التنحية  
1- تسري بشأن رد أو تنحية أو مخاصمة أعضاء المحكمة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في البابين التاسع والعاشر من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية، وتفصل المحكمة في طلب الرد أو التنحية أو دعوى المخاصمة بكامل أعضائها عدا العضو المخاصم أو المطلوب رده أو تنحيته، على أن يكون عدد أعضاء هيئة المحكمة فردياً.
2- لا يقبل رد أو مخاصمة أو تنحية جميع أعضاء المحكمة، أو بعضهم بحيث يقل عدد الأعضاء الباقين منهم عن سبعة.
مادة (16) 
تشكيل لجنة تحقيق  
1- إذا نسب إلى أحد أعضاء المحكم أمر من شأنه المساس بالثقة أو الاعتبار أو الإخلال المتعمد او الجسيم بواجبات أو مقتضيات وظيفته، يتولى رئيس المحكمة عرض الأمر على اللجنة الوقتية بالمحكمة.
2- إذا قررت اللجنة بعد دعوة العضو لسماع أقواله أن هناك محلاً للسير في الإجراءات، يشكل رئيس المحكمة لجنة من ثلاثة أعضاء من الجمعية العامة للتحقيق معه، ويعتبر العضو المحال إلى التحقيق في إجازة حتمية بمرتب كامل من تاريخ هذا القرار.
3- يعرض التحقيق بعد انتهائه على الجمعية العامة المنعقدة في هيئة محكمة تأديبية (ماعدا من شارك من أعضائها في التحقيق أو الاتهام) لتصدر بعد سماع دفاع العضو وتحقيق دفاعه حكمها بالأغلبية المطلقة بالبراءة أو بإحالته إلى التقاعد من تاريخ صدور الحكم مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أخرى منصوص عليها في القانون، ويكون الحكم نهائياً غير قابل للطعن بأي طريق. 
مادة (17) 
التلبس  
1- في غير حالات التلبس بالجناية لا يجوز القبض على عضو المحكمة أو توقيفه أو اتخاذ أية إجراءات جزائية إلا بعد إذن من رئيس المحكمة. 
2- وفي حالات التلبس بالجناية على النائب العام عند القبض على عضو المحكمة أن يرفع الأمر إلى رئيس المحكمة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة التالية للقبض عليه، وعلى اللجنة الوقتية بالمحكمة أن تقرر بعد سماع أقوال العضو إما الإفراج عنه بكفالة أو بغير كفالة وإما استمرار توقيفه للمدة التي تقررها ولها تمديد هذه المدة.
3- يجري توقيف عضو المحكمة وتنفيذ العقوبة المقيدة للحرية عليه في مكان مستقل عن الأماكن المخصصة للسجناء الآخرين.
مادة (18) 
توقيف العضو  
تختص اللجنة الوقتية بالمحكمة بالنظر في توقيف عضو المحكمة وتجديد توقيفه، ما لم يكن الأمر منظوراً أمام المحاكم الجزائية المختصة بنظر الدعوى، فتختص هي بذلك.
مادة (19) 
وقف العضو عن الوظيفة  
يترتب على توقيف عضو المحكمة وقفه مباشرة عن أعمال وظيفته مدة توقيفه، ويجوز لرئيس المحكمة أن يأمر بوقف العضو عن مباشرة أعمال وظيفته أثناء إجراءات التحقيق عن جريمة منسوب إليه ارتكابها، وتطبق في هذه الحالة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة (16) من هذا القانون.
مادة (20) 
الدعوى الجزائية  
لا تقام الدعوى الجزائية على عضو المحكمة إلا بإذن من رئيس المحكمة والذي له أن يحدد المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى بغض النظر عن قواعد الاختصاص المكاني المقررة في القانون.
مادة (21) 
انتهاء الخدمة  
1- تنتهي خدمة عضو المحكمة في أي من الحالات الآتية:
أ- بلوغه سن السبعين من عمره.
ب- الاستقالة.
ج- فقدان الأهلية.
د- العجز لأي سبب من الأسباب عن أداء وظيفته.
هـ- الوفاة.
و- الإحالة للتقاعد.
ز- فقدان الجنسية.
2- يصدر قرار إنهاء الخدمة من رئيس السلطة الوطنية بناء على طلب من الجمعية العامة للمحكمة.
مادة (22) 
الراتب التقاعدي  
لا يترتب على انتهاء خدمة عضو المحكمة لأي سبب سقوط حقه في الراتب التقاعدي أو المكافأة.
مادة (23) 
الانقطاع عن العمل  
1- لا يجوز لعضو المحكمة أن يتغيب أو ينقطع عن عمله بغير عذر وإخطار رئيس المحكمة.
2- يعتبر العضو مستقيلاً إذا انقطع عن عمله مدة خمسة عشر يوماً متصلة بدون عذر يقبله رئيس المحكمة ولو كان ذلك بعد انتهاء مدة إجازته أو إعارته.
3- تعتبر استقالة العضو مقبولة بعد أسبوعين من تاريخ تقديمها لرئيس المحكمة، ويصدر بقبولها قرار من رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية اعتباراً من تاريخ تقديمها.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الباب الثاني*  الاختصاصات والإجراءات  
*الفصل الأول*  الاختصاصات  مادة (24) 
اختصاص المحكمة  
تختص المحكمة دون غيرها بما يلي:
1- الرقابة على دستورية القوانين والأنظمة.
2- تفسير نصوص القانون الأساسي والقوانين في حال التنازع حول حقوق السلطات الثلاث وواجباتها واختصاصاتها.
3- الفصل في تنازع الاختصاص بين الجهات القضائية وبين الجهات الإدارية ذات الاختصاص القضائي.
4- الفصل في النزاع الذي يقوم بشأن تنفيذ حكمين نهائيين متناقضين صادر احدهما من جهة قضائية أو جهة ذات اختصاص قضائي والآخر من جهة أخرى منها. 
5- البت في الطعن بفقدان رئيس السلطة الوطنية الأهلية القانونية وفقاً لأحكام البند (1/ج) من المادة (37) من القانون الأساسي المعدل لسنة 2003م، ويعتبر قرارها نافذاً من تاريخ مصادقة المجلس التشريعي عليه بأغلبية ثلثي عدد أعضائه. 
مادة (25) 
الحكم بعدم الدستورية  
1- يكون للمحكمة في سبيل القيام بالاختصاصات المنصوص عليها في المادة (24) ممارسة كل الصلاحيات في النظر، والحكم بعدم دستورية أي تشريع أو عمل مخالف للدستور (كلياً أو جزئياً).
2- عند الحكم بعدم دستورية أي قانون أو مرسوم أو لائحة أو نظام أو قرار جزئياً أو كلياً، على السلطة التشريعية أو الجهة ذات الاختصاص تعديل ذلك القانون أو المرسوم أو اللائحة أو النظام أو القرار بما يتفق وأحكام القانون الأساسي والقانون.
3- عند الحكم بعدم دستورية أي عمل يعتبر محظور التطبيق، وعلى الجهة التي قامت به تصويب الوضع وفقاً لأحكام القانون الأساسي والقانون ورد الحق للمتظلم أو تعويضه عن الضرر أو كلاهما معاً.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الفصل الثاني*  الإجراءات  مادة (26) 
قرارات الإحالة  
فيما عدا ما نص عليه في هذا الفصل، تسري على قرارات الإحالة والدعاوى والطلبات (التي تقدم للمحكمة) الأحكام المقررة في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية رقم (2) لسنة 2001م بما لا يتعارض وطبيعة اختصاص المحكمة والأوضاع المقررة أمامها.
مادة (27) 
الرقابة القضائية  
تتولى المحكمة الرقابة القضائية على الدستورية على الوجه التالي:
1- بطريق الدعوى الأصلية المباشرة التي يقيمها الشخص المتضرر أمام المحكمة استناداً إلى أحكام المادة (24) من هذا القانون.
2- إذا تراءى لإحدى المحاكم أو الهيئات ذات الاختصاص القضائي أثناء نظر إحدى الدعاوى عد دستورية نص في قانون أو مرسوم أو لائحة أو نظام أو قرار لازم للفصل في النزاع، أوقفت الدعوى وأحالت الأوراق بغير رسوم إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل في المسألة الدستورية.
3- إذا دفع الخصوم أثناء نظر دعوى أمام إحدى المحاكم أو الهيئات ذات الاختصاص القضائي بعدم دستورية نص في قانون أو مرسوم أو لائحة أو نظام أو قرار ورأت المحكمة أو الهيئة أن الدفع جدي، أجلت نظر الدعوى وحددت لمن أثار الدفع ميعاداً لا يجاوز تسعين يوماً لرفع دعوى بذلك أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، فإذا لم ترفع الدعوى في الميعاد، اعتبر الدفع كأن لم يكن. 
4- إذا كانت أن هناك نص غير دستوري متصل بالنزاع، فلها من تلقاء نفسها أن تتصدى بأن تفصل في عدم دستوريته بشرط أن يكون ذلك النص متصلاً فعلاً بالمنازعة المطروحة أمامها حسب الأصول.
مادة (28) 
النص التشريعي  
يجب أن يتضمن القرار الصادر بالإحالة إلى المحكمة أو لائحة الدعوى المرفوعة إليها وفقاً لحكم المادة السابقة. بيان النص التشريعي المطعون بعدم دستوريته والنص الدستوري المدعى بمخالفته وأوجه المخالفة. 
مادة (29) 
تعيين جهة القضاء  
1- لكل ذي شأن أن يطلب إلى المحكمة تعيين جهة القضاء المختصة بنظر الدعوى في الحالة المشار إليها في البند الثالث من المادة (24) من هذا القانون.
2- يجب أن يبين في هذا الطلب موضوع النزاع وجهات القضاء التي نظرته وما اتخذته كل منها في شأنه. 
3- يترتب على تقديم الطلب وقف الدعوى المتعلقة به حتى الفصل فيه، ويجب أن يرفق بالطلب المشار إليه في البند (2) أعلاه صورة رسمية من الحكمين اللذين وقع في شأنهما التنازع وإلا كان الطلب غير مقبول.
مادة (30) 
طلب التفسير  
1- يقدم طلب التفسير من وزير العدل بناء على طلب رئيس السلطة الوطنية أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو رئيس المجلس التشريعي أو رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى أو ممن انتهكت حقوقه الدستورية.
2- يجب أن يبين في طلب التفسير: النص التشريعي المطلوب تفسيره، وما أثاره من خلاف في التطبيق، ومدى أهميته التي تستدعي تفسيره تحقيقاً لوحدة تطبيقه.
مادة (31) 
ممثل هيئة قضايا الدولة  
لا يجوز مباشرة الإجراءات أمام المحكمة إلا بواسطة ممثل عن هيئة قضايا الدولة، أو بواسطة محام لا تقل خبرته بالمحاماة عن عشر سنوات متصلة، ويعين رئيس المحكمة محامياً للمدعي الذي يثبت إعساره. 
مادة (32) 
قرارت الإحالة  
يقيد قلم الكتاب قرارات الإحالة الواردة إلى المحكمة والدعاوى والطلبات المقدمة إليها في يوم ورودها أو تقديمها في سجل مخصص لذلك، وعلى قلم كتاب المحكمة إعلان ذوي الشأن بالقرارات أو الدعاوى أو الطلبات خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من ذلك التاريخ، وتعتبر الحكومة من ذوي الشأن في الدعاوى الدستورية.
مادة (33) 
الرد على الطلب  
يعتبر مكتب المحامي الذي وقع صحيفة الدعوى أو الطلب، ومكتب المحامي الذي ينوب عن المطلوب ضده في الرد على الطلب محلاً مختاراً لكل منهما، ما لم يعين أي من الطرفين لنفسه محلاً لإعلانه فيه.
مادة (34) 
المذكرة  
1- لكل من تلقى إعلاناً بقرار إحالة أو بدعوى أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إعلانه مذكرة بملاحظاته مشفوعة بالمستندات.
2- للخصم الرد على ذلك بمذكرة ومستندات خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية لانتهاء الميعاد السالف، فإذا استعمل الخصم حقه في الرد كان للأول التعقيب بمذكرة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً التالية.
3- لا يجوز لقلم الكتاب أن يقبل بعد انقضاء المواعيد المبينة في البندين (1،2) أعلاه أوراقاً من الخصوم، وعليه أن يحرر محضراً يثبت فيه: تاريخ تقديم هذه الأوراق، واسم مقدمها، وصفته.
مادة (35) 
عرض ملف الدعوى  
1- يعرض قلم الكتاب ملف الدعوى أو الطلب على رئيس المحكمة خلال ثلاثة أيام التالية لانقضاء المواعيد المبينة بالمادة السابقة، وذلك ليحدد تاريخ الجلسة التي تنظر فيها الدعوى أو الطلب. 
2- على قلم الكتاب إخطار ذوي الشأن بتاريخ الجلسة طبقاً لقانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية.
3- يكون ميعاد الحضور خمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل، ما لم يأمر رئيس المحكمة في حالة الضرورة، وبناء على طلب ذوي الشأن بتقصير هذا الميعاد إلى ما لا يقل عن ثلاثة أيام، ويعلن هذا الأمر إليهم مع الإخطار بتاريخ الجلسة.
مادة (36) 
المرافعة الشفوية  
تحكم المحكمة في الدعاوى والطلبات المعروضة عليها تدقيقاً بغير مرافعة، فإذا رأت ضرورة المرافعة الشفوية، فلها سماع الخصوم، وفي هذه الحالة لا يؤذن للخصوم أ، يحضروا أمام المحكمة من غير محام معهم، وللمحكمة طلب ما يلزم من بيانات أو أوراق ولها دعوة ذوي الشأن لاستيضاحهم عما ترى من وقائع وتكليفهم بتقديم مستندات ومذكرات تكميلية وغير ذلك من إجراءات في الأجل الذي تحدده.
مادة (37) 
الحضور والغياب  
لا تسري على الدعاوى والطلبات المعروضة على المحكمة قواعد الحضور أو الغياب المقررة في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الباب الثالث*  الأحكام والقرارات  مادة (38) 
أحكام المحكمة  
تصدر أحكام المحكمة باسم الشعب العربي الفلسطيني. 
مادة (39) 
حجز القضية  
1- تقرر المحكمة حجز القضية للحكم بعد إقفال باب المرافعة.
2- تفصل المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها في جميع المسائل الفرعية.
مادة (40) 
قطعية القرارات  
أحكام المحكمة وقراراتها نهائية وغير قابلة للطعن.
مادة (41) 
إلزامية القرارات  
1- أحكام المحكمة في الدعاوى الدستورية وقراراتها بالتفسير ملزمة لجميع سلطات الدولة وللكافة.
2- إذا قررت المحكمة أن النص موضوع المراجعة مشوب كلياً أو جزئياً بعيب عدم الدستورية توضح ذلك بقرار معلل يرسم حدود عدم الدستورية، والنص الذي تقرر عدم دستوريته يعتبر في حدود قرار المحكمة محظور التطبيق.
3- إذا كان الحكم بعدم الدستورية متعلقاً بنص جزائي تعتبر الأحكام التي صدرت بالإدانة استناداً إلى ذلك النص محظورة التطبيق، ويقوم رئيس المحكمة بتبليغ النائب العام بالحكم فور النطق به لإجراء المقتضى القانوني اللازم.
مادة (42) 
مسودة الحكم  
تودع مسودة الحكم في ملف الدعوى عند النطق به مشتملة على منطوقه وأسبابه وموقعه من هيئة
المحكمة.


مادة (43) 
الفصل في المنازعات  
1- تفصل المحكمة دون غيرها في كافة المنازعات المتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة منها طبقاً لقانون التنفيذ بما لا يتعارض وطبيعة اختصاص المحكمة والأوضاع المقررة أمامها.
2- لا يترتب على رفع المنازعة وقف التنفيذ ما لم تأمر المحكمة بذلك حتى الفصل فيها.
مادة (44) 
تطبيق أحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات  
تسري على الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة من المحكمة (فيما لم يرد فيه نص في هذا القانون) القواعد المقررة في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية، بما لا يتعارض وطبيعة تلك الأحكام 
والقرارات.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الباب الرابع*  الرسوم والمصروفات  مادة (45) 
الرسم  
1- يفرض رسم ثابت مقداره مائة دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها من العملة المتداولة قانوناً على الدعاوى التي تقدم إلى المحكمة وفقاً لهذا القانون، ويشمل الرسم المفروض جميع الإجراءات القضائية الخاصة بالدعوى شاملة إعلان الأوراق والأحكام.
2- يجب على المدعي أن يودع خزانة المحكمة عند تقديم لائحة الدعوى كفالة مقدارها مائة دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها من العملة المتداولة قانوناً، وتودع كفالة واحدة في حالة تعدد المدعين إذا رفعوا دعواهم في لائحة واحدة، وتقضي المحكمة بمصادرة الكفالة في حالة الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى أو رفضها.
3- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة التالية، لا يقبل قلم المحكمة لائحة الدعوى إذا لم تكن مصحوبة بما يثبت هذا الإيداع.
مادة (46) 
الإعفاء من الرسوم  
1- يعفى من الرسوم (كله أو بعضه) ومن الكفالة (كلها أو بعضها) من يثبت عجزه عن الدفع. 
2- يفصل رئيس المحكمة في طلبات الإعفاء بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع أقوال الطالب، ويكون قراره في ذلك نهائياً.
3-يترتب على تقديم طلب الإعفاء قطع الميعاد المحدد لرفع الدعوى بعدم الدستورية. 
مادة (47) 
سريان أحكام قانون رسوم المحاكم النظامية  
1- تسري على الرسوم والمصروفات (فيما لم يرد به نص في هذا القانون) الأحكام المقررة في قانون رسوم المحاكم النظامية رقم (1) لسنة 2003م.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الباب الخامس*  الشؤون المالية والإدارية  
*الفصل الأول*  الشؤون المالية  مادة (48)  
1- تكون للمحكمة موازنة سنوية مستقلة تعد وفقاً للأسس التي تعد بها الموازنة العامة.
2- يتولى رئيس المحكمة إعداد مشروع الموازنة لتقديمه إلى الجهة المختصة بعد بحثة وإقراره من الجمعية العامة للمحكمة بالأغلبية المطلقة، ويكون رئيس المحكمة مسئولاً عن جميع المسائل المتعلقة بتنفيذ الموازنة وفقاً للوائح الصادرة بموجب هذا القانون.
3- تسري على موازنة المحكمة والحساب الختامي أحكام قانون الموازنة العامة

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الفصل الثاني*  الشؤون الإدارية  مادة (49) 
سلطة الإشراف  
يكون للمحكمة رئيس قلم وعدد كاف من الموظفين والإداريين العاملين، ويكون لرئيس المحكمة ووزير العدل سلطة الإشراف عليهم كل في حدود اختصاصه القانوني وفقاً لأحكام قانون السلطة القضائية.
مادة (50) 
تطبيق أحكام قانون الخدمة المدنية  
تسري على الموظفين الإداريين العاملين بالمحكمة أحكام قانون الخدمة المدنية.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

*الباب السادس*  أحكام ختامية  مادة (51) 
إحالة الدعاوى  
جميع الدعاوى والطلبات القائمة أمام المحكمة العليا والتي تدخل بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون في اختصاص المحكمة تحال بحالتها إلى هذه المحكمة فور تشكيلها وبغير رسوم.
مادة (52) 
إصدار اللوائح الداخلية  
يصدر رئيس المحكمة اللوائح الداخلية والقرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بعد إقرارها من الجمعية العامة بالأغلبية المطلقة.
مادة (53) 
نشر القرارات  
تنتشر قرارات المحكمة ونظامها الداخلي واللوائح الصادرة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية وبغير مصروفات خلال خمسة عشر يوماً على الأكثر من تاريخ صدورها. 
مادة (54) 
الإلغاء  
يلغى كل حكم يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.
مادة (55) 
التنفيذ والنفاذ والنشر  
على الجهات المختصة كافة – كل فيما يخصه – تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون، ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.



صدر في مدينة رام الله بتاريخ :17/2/2006م
الموافق: 19/ محرم / 1427هـ 

محمود عباس
رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية
رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية

----------

